

Sony’s RED Agrees to Price Music Reasonably: 15 Cents and Up - edw519
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/08/sonys-red-agrees-to-price-music-reasonably-15-cents-and-up/

======
jacquesm
If there is anything that would put a major dent in piracy it is a reasonable
pricing scheme for music. 15 cents is 'in the ball park', iirc there was some
study done which found that at general availability and 25 cts piracy would
drop drastically.

Now for a unified catalogue and a one click style shopping interface where I
can browse all the music ever made.

Believe me I would have to cut up my credit card.

------
DanielStraight
1\. I think if music was sold at the rate of 1 cent per album, there would
still be piracy. In fact, I think there would still be piracy if music was
free behind a sign-in wall, just like I still click off nytimes.com any time
it presents me with a sign-in page EVEN THOUGH I HAVE AN ACCOUNT. It simply
isn't worth my trouble. Similarly, people who copy whole mp3 players worth of
music will continue to do so, because it's a heck of a lot easier than going
online to a website (because presumably ads would be the last hope of making
money on music if it was free) and picking songs or albums out one by one.

2\. Any song that people actually care about downloading will, by defintion,
quickly reach 98 cents at Amie St. Sure, you can snag song that 15000 people
care about for less, but then again, only 15000 people care. The songs people
actually download en masse (such as Michael Jackson lately), will be no
different from any other buck-a-song site.

